# HazelTrainer — The ZBLL Training Application (NO LONGER In Development)



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2020)

HazelTrainer is a desktop ZBLL trainer application that I've been developing since mid-December 2019. Its goal is to be the most robust, most configurable, and most helpful ZBLL trainer out there.

*Notable features:*
- Top-down view of ZBLL cases
- "Flagging" troublesome cases to make them appear a second time in the session
- "Indexing" troublesome cases for later review (and loading indexed cases for practice)
- Highly configurable with settings
- Option for context scrambles—scrambles where you solve a simple Last Slot case before being left with the ZBLL (planned)
- Custom algorithms (planned)
- Custom case names
- Random case selector (planned)
- Virtual cube (planned)

Here are some screenshots of the trainer!

As stated by the title, *HazelTrainer is a work-in-progress and is currently unavailable for download.* I'm making this thread now for feedback, as well as to post updates. More frequent updates can be found in the HazelTrainer channel of my ZBLL Discord server (see my signature).
Once all of the most important features are implemented, and most of the big bugs are fixed, I will release the software for free, and continue to support it with updates.* I don't have a good time window for when I expect it to be ready*, but after 3 months of development, it's certainly more than halfway there.
This is the biggest programming project I've ever attempted, and I want to make it the best that it can be


----------



## ProStar (Mar 16, 2020)

Roman is about to get some competition  Also why "Hazel" may I ask?


Edit: How will the algorithms be sorted? Just by OCLL case, or by COLL also?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Roman is about to get some competition  Also why "Hazel" may I ask?
> 
> 
> Edit: How will the algorithms be sorted? Just by OCLL case, or by COLL also?


I don't intend to invalidate his work, his trainer is still a great tool. There's simply features I'd like that his trainer doesn't have, and I figured it'd just be a fun programming project regardless.
Hazel happens to be my middle name  I wasn't sure what else to call it, and I kinda like the name "HazelTrainer" anyway.
You can right-click each OCLL set to see all of the COLLs, and you can right-click any COLL set to show the individual ZBLLs. This is easier to see in the screenshots. I've thought about providing an alternative sorting option, but I don't really see the point


----------



## ProStar (Jun 21, 2020)

Any updates?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Any updates?


I haven't worked on it at all since I posted it here D: It's because of two things:
1) One of the most prominent features, the indexing, didn't work after exporting the program to an application. This seems like a bug from the IDE itself, and not an error in my code, so there's almost nothing I can do about this.
2) Roman's trainer is quickly catching up to mine. The indexing is the only big feature of my own trainer that isn't in his, and when I explained it to him he seemed interested enough to try and add it at some point. Because of this, there's just no real reason to continue work on my own.


----------

